# Some Paph. from WOC



## ORG (Jan 23, 2008)

Here are some pictures from Paph. at the WOC in Miami
Some extraordinary _Paph. rothschildianum_







_Paph. spicerianum_






_Paph_. Wössner Koloniv - _kolopakingii _X _niveum_






_Paphiopedilum _Lippewunder











_Paph_. René Doll - Winston Churchill X rothschildianum






There so a lot of interesting hybrids that hese are only examples for many other.

Best greetings from Miami

Olaf


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Olaf, very informative. Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 23, 2008)

HI OLaf,

Thanks


----------



## cwt (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Olaf. Thanks, you guys are bringing me the show at home!!!
I love the roths, d..m theyre nice, and of course the lippewonder, But personally im not for Rene Doll. But still nice coulor in it.


----------



## Faan (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks very much Olaf. 

When looking at these roths it looks as the people have been growing those plants since they were discovered.

The spicerianum has quite a wide dorsal and dark lip.

I wonder how many plants those Lippewunders came from

Thanks again for sharing. Unfortunately this is the closest I can get to Miami


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks for letting see the show vicariously through your eyes Olaf.


----------



## paphreek (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you for the wonderful photos!


----------



## paphioland (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks so much for the pics!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 23, 2008)

:drool::drool::drool:it hasn't stopped! and if it does that means the show is over:sob:
Keep them coming - THANKS!!!


----------



## paphioland (Jan 23, 2008)

Faan said:


> Thanks very much Olaf.
> 
> When looking at these roths it looks as the people have been growing those plants since they were discovered.
> 
> ...



The roths on the left are rex x mm. I am not sure what Krull's color magic is. It looks like like maybe the nanchou cross but not really sure.


I was wondering about the Lippewunders too


----------



## jblanford (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Olaf.....Now I can't wait to get there. Jim.


----------



## Heather (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you Olaf - you're the best! Hard to imagine all these great plants in one place (where I am not!)  

I actually like the Rene Doll...interesting roth. hybrid.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you Olaf for posting these lovely pics.
But I think I'm speaking in the behalf of all other members of Slippertalk.com - these pics can't be all - so we are waiting for more of them.  
Enjoy your stay in just momentary cloudy Florida.

Best regards from at least today sunny Germany, GuRul


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for giving us a glimpse of the WOC. I especially like the Paph. Wössner Koloniv.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm going to hate posting any of my pictures after seeing the ones that Olaf posted. I'm afraid that I take pictures like someone else on this forum.....

Craig


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 24, 2008)

WolfDog1 said:


> I'm going to hate posting any of my pictures after seeing the ones that Olaf posted. I'm afraid that I take pictures like someone else on this forum.....
> Craig



:rollhappy::rollhappy: That's OK please do post! We give anyone, even Eric, a break, we know the conditions are not most favorable down there!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

Good fotos! I don't think we met; maybe next one. Thanx for posting.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy: That's OK please do post! We give anyone, even Eric, a break, we know the conditions are not most favorable down there!


Actually the lighting inside is TERRIBLE. Everything looks dark or blue! There is a ton of grat art and orchid crafts upstairs and next big show I go to I'm budgeting half for Art.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 24, 2008)

I hear you, one can tell from the yellowish/orange cast to most of the photos. Those of us that couldn't attend are appreciative of your efforts! Beggars can't be choosers, as they say!


----------



## Corbin (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the great photos from all of us who could not be there.


----------



## Sangii (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks for the pics Olaf ! I can't wait to get more pics ....


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2008)

Anybody see the ad in the latest Orchids Magazine for a book -- a report from the WOC? Supposed to have lots of pictures as well as transcripts of all the talks, etc., for $125.00.


----------

